# Rügen turned two years old today!



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

My little puppy has grown up! Rügen has turned into such a wonderful GSD and I've loved watching him go through all the stages. I remember when he was young I couldn't wait to find out what he would look and be like as an adult. Now as I look back over his photos he hasn't really changed much from that little puppy I first met. I hope you enjoy my photos~ Happy Birthday sweet Rügen!

6 weeks old at the breeders with his big friend "buck"


















When Rugen met Lucky, First day home, 10.5 weeks






















































It's good to be two!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Ah! Gorgeous! Happy Birthday, you hunk!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I can't believe Beefcake is 2!!!!!

where did the time go?

Cara he went from the cutest pupper to a Handsome boy!

I





















Rugen








Beefcake


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Hes so regal looking!! 








HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


I love the last pic!!


----------



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy B-Day! He's Gorgeous. I love the red tones.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Send him to Auntie Dawn for a party in the snow we are getting tomorrow


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

He is very beautiful. Puppies are cute, but the adult GSD's take my breath away!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

I love the second pic of him!


----------



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>Happy birthday you studmuffin!</span> </span>


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh, I just love him!! He is one stunning young man!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

Very handsome!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday beautiful boy!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday big fella











> Quote:I remember when he was young I couldn't wait to find out what he would look and be like as an adult. Now as I look back over his photos he hasn't really changed much from that little puppy I first met.


Isn't that funny? I have done the same and you really can see the way they look as an adult in the puppy photos when you look back.



> Quote:It's good to be two!


Except then you are supposed to be all grown up and can no longer pull out and flash your puppy permit when up to mischief


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday gorgeous boy!! I can't believe he's 2 already!

Great pictures - what a hunk


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I LOVE RUGER!!!







Happy birthday gorgeous boy!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Rugen!







Happy birthday, gorgeous. I always love your happy go lucky pictures of all your adventures, playing in your yard and helping Mom rebuild that bathroom!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

LOL, He can be as "helpful" as he is gorgeous sometimes! 

Thanks for all of the birthday wishes! He is a wonderful boy and I just adore him!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

2 already! WOW

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RUGEN!

Gorgeous Boy


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Rügen, you are one handsome dog! Hope you had a lovely Birthday!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Happy birthday Rugen! I can't believe you are already two. You were just a baby! 

Make sure you get spoiled rotten. 

:cake:


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Rugen!!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

:birthday:

Happy Bday Rugen! 

(my first post on the new board!!)


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

:birthday: Handsome Rugen!!!!


----------

